# Banished Words and Phrases Covid-19 Edition



## Winston (May 23, 2020)

I'm sorry.  The "new normal" is bad, but the new lexicon is worse.
As writers, we understand the power of words.  This new coronavirus language is repulsive.  Not only are they cobbling together inane, nonsensical phrases, but common words are being hijacked and repurposed in an unnatural way.   
As such, I am throwing some words into the dustbin of history.  Now.  If I ever have to use such a word in the future, I'll grab my thesaurus and soldier on.  

To start:
*VIRTUAL*
No.  Never again.  

Feel free to add your favorite new words to hate.


----------



## VRanger (May 23, 2020)

I think I'll go for "PP". You don't always see "PPE" now. Wear PP. I saw an article just today:

How do you wear PP?

I'd prefer not to, but to be honest, there has been the rare dribble. Guys know what this is.

Going back in history, there are two overworked words I've truly despised: "Proactive", and "Amazing".

Thankfully, "proactive" faded out some time in the 90s.

In my opinion, "amazing" has been the most overworked word in fiction for quite a number of years. I cringe every time I see it.


----------



## Irwin (May 23, 2020)

vranger said:


> I think I'll go for "PP". You don't always see "PPE" now. Wear PP. I saw an article just today:
> 
> How do you wear PP?
> 
> ...



It's overused in everyday conversation, also. Everything is "amazing" these days.


----------



## Winston (May 23, 2020)

Irwin said:


> It's overused in everyday conversation, also. Everything is "amazing" these days.



Every time someone uses the words "amazing" or "wonderful" to describe their mate on Wheel of Fortune, I root against them.
Y'know, because it's so "surreal".  

Now, if I ever hear anyone spout that tripe phrase "alone together", I'll personally dig up Eric Arthur Blair and we'll scream together.


----------



## midnightpoet (May 23, 2020)

I think "double(d)-down" should definitely be ousted, referring to some politician not willing to admit a mistake.  Read somewhere it's a gambling term.  News sources are a minefield of words and phrases that should be banished.

"outrage"

"MAGA"


----------



## Foxee (May 23, 2020)

Can we please dump the phrase *'do life together'*?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Winston (May 24, 2020)

The only "curbside pick-up" I ever want to deal with is when one of my buddies drinks too much.


----------



## VRanger (May 24, 2020)

Foxee said:


> Can we please dump the phrase *'do life together'*?
> 
> Asking for a friend.




I've never come across that one.


----------



## Irwin (May 24, 2020)

How about people stop saying "we're all in this together" with sentimental music playing in the background.

No, we're not. We still hate each other, and even more so, now.


----------



## Foxee (May 24, 2020)

vranger said:


> I've never come across that one.


You didn't miss anything.


----------



## Winston (May 24, 2020)

"Contact tracing":  Sounds kinda sexy, like something some film noir detective does.
In reality, they just want to know who you might have coughed on.  And no one "contacts" you, in a good way.  

Yep, the sooner that one goes away, the better.


----------



## SueC (May 25, 2020)

Okay, okay, I got one. 

"We're here for you." Whether it be a waste management company, car sales, apartment rentals, retail stores, gas stations, etc. they are all here for us, without really identifying what it is exactly they will do for us when we need them. And other than the obvious, how else do we need them? 

I did send an email to my congresswoman, who said she was here for ME, to see if she could do anything about my missing stimulus check, but haven't heard back. Maybe I should try the guy who picks up my garbage after all.


----------



## Winston (May 25, 2020)

> "We're here for you."



That one irritates the bejezzus outta me.  Your'e a business, you make money.  Don't blow this unholy smoke about how altruistic you are.  
Soft piano music, soothing voices.  I'm not a toddler in need of comforting.  Wankers.


----------



## River Rose (May 25, 2020)

This one is mine. Since the Covid thing,,,everyone says “STAY SAFE”. It’s on windows all over this town. My cashier just said it me as I left the market this morn. I am so sick of hearing that. I feel like I am Katnis Everdeen in The Hunger Games heading into the arena to fight for my life.

May the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## Winston (May 25, 2020)

Calling any business or person "essential".  
That's just exclusionary rubbish, whose corollary is that certain people and types of work aren't essential.  

Because, nothing brings people together like artificial, arbitrary divisions (sarcasm).


----------



## Darren White (May 28, 2020)

Our current times are _*iconic*_


----------



## Winston (May 30, 2020)

The next time I wanna hear "six feet" uttered is when I'm at the pool, and some Karen tells me I can't dive.


----------



## Foxee (May 30, 2020)

*The New Normal.*

.........no.


----------



## Irwin (May 30, 2020)

"We'll get through this together," she said, with sentimental music playing in the background.

"Not if I f*ckin' kill you, you annoying b*tch," he said, checking his 9mm pistol magazine.

"I understand that you're under a lot of stress; we all are," she said. "Just remember that you are loved and valued as a human being."

"Shut the f*ck up!" he shouted. His teeth clenched and hand trembled.

BAM! The gun went off.

"Ah, now I feel better," he said and pulled the beer can pop-top.


----------



## River Rose (May 30, 2020)

Foxee said:


> *The New Normal.*
> 
> .........no.



Ahhhh yes. The ever elusive NEW NORMAL. 
I will also take a pass.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 30, 2020)

It is not social distancing, it is antisocial distances we need to keep between us. (But I am so glad all that hugging stopped, in the 50's and 60's we shook hands)


----------



## Foxee (May 30, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> It is not social distancing, it is antisocial distances we need to keep between us. (But I am so glad all that hugging stopped, in the 50's and 60's we shook hands)


Here it's not uncommon to acknowledge just about everyone with a wave. Actually, sometimes they get a little salty if you fail to wave.

Unless you're two really cool people, then you just kinda give each other a half-nod and a "I'm too cool for school" look.

And, of course, metalheads have a specific way of social-distance saluting one another...


----------



## RWK (May 31, 2020)

.


----------



## Xander416 (Jun 1, 2020)

Foxee said:


> Here it's not uncommon to acknowledge just about everyone with a wave. Actually, sometimes they get a little salty if you fail to wave.
> 
> Unless you're two really cool people, then you just kinda give each other a half-nod and a "I'm too cool for school" look.
> 
> ...


I just flash everyone the Too Sweet sign.


----------



## Tryon (Jun 1, 2020)

We must flatten the curve.  Boring!  How about we pulverize the parabola or annihilate the arc?  If we're gonna say stuff, let's be colorful about it.


----------



## Xander416 (Jun 1, 2020)

I really hate the word "novel" right now.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 1, 2020)

"On the front line". They are medical people treating diseases, not Roman soldiers forming a shield wall, and now I see it being extended to all sorts of public service workers from clerks to dustmen. The whole analogy to 'Being at war' with 'An unseen enemy' who we are 'Holding at bay' and intend to 'Defeat' with our 'Strategies' and 'Tactics' is more than faintly ridiculous when we are dealing with a non-sentient strand of protein.


----------



## RWK (Jun 1, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> "On the front line". They are medical people treating diseases, not Roman soldiers forming a shield wall, and now I see it being extended to all sorts of public service workers from clerks to dustmen. The whole analogy to 'Being at war' with 'An unseen enemy' who we are 'Holding at bay' and intend to 'Defeat' with our 'Strategies' and 'Tactics' is more than faintly ridiculous when we are dealing with a non-sentient strand of protein.



You're hiding from that non-sentient strand of protein.

Those people you're mock not only aren't, they are productive citizens who are making a needed contribution to society.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 1, 2020)

RWK said:


> You're hiding from that non-sentient strand of protein.
> 
> Those people you're mock not only aren't, they are productive citizens who are making a needed contribution to society.



I am not 'hiding from it, though I am doing my best to avoid coming into contact with it as I would any toxic substance potentially lethal to me. And the people who promote the 'War' analogies seem mostly to be gung-ho politicians. Not 'productive citizens', but opportunists using the situation to whip up some sort of amorphous nationalism and xenophobia.
The productive citizens are people like doctors, who are getting on with their job under difficult conditions, for which I admire them. Their job, however, is medicine, not making war.


----------



## RWK (Jun 1, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> I am not 'hiding from it, though I am doing my best to avoid coming into contact with it



That's certainly hiding. 

Meanwhile, productive people are working, paying their taxes, keeping society going. Being useful. Contributing more than they take away.  

They may not fit into some elitist category, but they are important all the same.


----------



## Winston (Jun 1, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> ... And the people who promote the 'War' analogies seem mostly to be gung-ho politicians. Not 'productive citizens', but opportunists using the situation to whip up some sort of amorphous nationalism and xenophobia...



100% with Olly on this.  Words mean things.  As writers, we should all know this.  A social, political and medical effort to control and manage a virus is not a "war".  Neither is trying to end drug addiction ("War on Drugs")  or lessen economic inequality ("War on Poverty").  Some of you are too young to remember those, goes back to Nancy Reagan and LBJ.  But we all remember how well The War on Terror worked, right?  
Regardless, IMHO it cheapens the effort and sacrifice to lump this in with all these other "wars".  War on Coronavirus?  I think not.  

Which brings me to a little gem I heard today.  A local casino is reopening, and touting how much effort they have made to make your "gaming experience" safe.  
"Come join us, and together we can keep the_* curve flat*_"
I wish I was making that up.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 2, 2020)

RWK said:


> That's certainly hiding.
> 
> Meanwhile, productive people are working, paying their taxes, keeping society going. Being useful. Contributing more than they take away.
> 
> They may not fit into some elitist category, but they are important all the same.



Nope, hiding implies seeking, a cognitive activity a virus is not capable of, and it is certainly not the way my doctor saw it when he sent me a three page letter of instructions on how to avoid infection and increasing the load on an overworked health service.

I like to think I have made my contributions to society. I have never been out of work or claimed benefits, and carried on working and supporting myself ten years past the official retirement age. And I have raised two kids I am very proud of who both fill responsible jobs.

I am aware you are in denial of what I regard as factual information regarding this virus, that it has killed tens of thousands of people just in my little country, millions word wide, but let's stop here and not derail this thread any further.


----------



## RWK (Jun 2, 2020)

Olly Buckle said:


> Nope, hiding implies seeking, a cognitive activity a virus is not capable of, and it is certainly not the way my doctor saw it when he sent me a three page letter of instructions on how to avoid infection and increasing the load on an overworked health service.
> 
> I like to think I have made my contributions to society. I have never been out of work or claimed benefits, and carried on working and supporting myself ten years past the official retirement age. And I have raised two kids I am very proud of who both fill responsible jobs.
> 
> I am aware you are in denial of what I regard as factual information regarding this virus, that it has killed tens of thousands of people just in my little country, millions word wide, but let's stop here and not derail this thread any further.



I'm hardly in denial. You're the one hiding, and mocking those who are making a contribution to a pandemic that, as you noted, has killed thousands.

Go ahead and sneer at your betters (the people actually making a contribution) from your hiding place. Time to put you on Ignore.


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 2, 2020)

RWK said:


> I'm hardly in denial. You're the one hiding, and mocking those who are making a contribution to a pandemic that, as you noted, has killed thousands.
> 
> Go ahead and sneer at your betters (the people actually making a contribution) from your hiding place. Time to put you on Ignore.



When did Olly mock health professionals? All i can see is that he said they weren't soldiers - hardly a sneer.


----------



## RWK (Jun 2, 2020)

epimetheus said:


> When did Olly mock health professionals? All i can see is that he said they weren't soldiers - hardly a sneer.



I didn't say he was. He was mocking the workers who are still keeping society going while he sits on his thumb. I quoted it in #28; since he's blocked I can't see his posts anymore.

While I'm not as impressed by this pandemic as some, it always annoys me when some half-stepper who's never done more than the bare minimum talks poorly about the working people who are holding things together while he hides and takes the lights and water for granted.


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 2, 2020)

This one?



Olly Buckle said:


> "On the front line". They are medical people treating diseases, not Roman soldiers forming a shield wall, and now I see it being extended to all sorts of public service workers from clerks to dustmen. The whole analogy to 'Being at war' with 'An unseen enemy' who we are 'Holding at bay' and intend to 'Defeat' with our 'Strategies' and 'Tactics' is more than faintly ridiculous when we are dealing with a non-sentient strand of protein.



I read that as him not liking the war analogy for health professionals and other essential workers, not as mocking, or even speaking poorly of people working during the lockdown.


----------



## RWK (Jun 2, 2020)

epimetheus said:


> This one?
> 
> I read that as him not liking the war analogy for health professionals and other essential workers, not as mocking, or even speaking poorly of people working during the lockdown.



That's not how I read it, particularly in the context of other statements he's made that I have let pass. For a guy whose life has been devoted to the bare minimum, he is quick to look down on the working class people who keep things going. 

Like I said, I'm done with it, and him. Life is too short to waste on his sort.


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 2, 2020)

It seems to me you were being overly sensitive, going out of your way to be offended, but if there's a history between you guys then i'll not get involved.


----------



## Darren White (Jun 2, 2020)

*ADMIN WARNING

Stop the bickering and personal 'replies', and get back on topic ASAP. This is about words, not a discussion thread about COVID-19*


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 2, 2020)

RWK said:


> I'm hardly in denial. You're the one hiding, and mocking those who are making a contribution to a pandemic that, as you noted, has killed thousands.
> 
> Go ahead and sneer at your betters (the people actually making a contribution) from your hiding place. Time to put you on Ignore.



He's mocking the terminology used, not the people.


----------



## Darren White (Jun 2, 2020)

*Keep the thread on topic or I will lock it for 24 hours.*


----------



## clark (Jun 2, 2020)

@RWK -- you're new to Writing Forums (affectionately abbreviated to WF) -- welcome aboard, by the way. I enjoy your passion and commitment and look forward to working with you. One extremely important protocol in the give-and-take discussions of WF is the strict avoidance of referring to, assessing, or passing judgment on a targeted member of WF _on the public boards._ Discussions in the public forums must be on the issues and only on the issues, never on the person espousing his or her point of view. If you consider a POV addle-headed and ill-informed, misleading or just plain out-to-lunch, state your objection as vigorously as you wish with a countering argument that deals directly and only with WHAT was said, not WHO said it.

You are always welcome to express your annoyance, disapproval, of a person in a Private Message (PM). Some years ago, a member attacked me on the public boards re a poem that involved military flying with this: "you don't know a damned thing about the modern Canadian Air Force. If you aren't lying, you're just ignorant. People like you get your information from cereal boxes and just mislead people who make the mistake of thinking you know something." Such remarks are absolutely unacceptable. I invited him to PM (in passing, he came to wish he hadn't).

Putting a fellow writer on "ignore" or "block" is an action you might wish to review. For example, if he is involved in a discussion important to you, the entire discussion may well turn into a disjointed, incomprehensible mess, for you, as other people refer to or respond directly to his posts--which you haven't even seen--you won't have a clue what they're talking about. For you, the whole discussion will collapse. In my experience, most apparent personality clashes are found to be misunderstandings, once people get into PMs. As I suggested earlier, you strike me as a man of passion, which I admire. If you feel the need to focus that zeal on a person, just do so in a PM, keeping in mind that even there, reason and civility are expected. 

Thanks for reading this through.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jun 2, 2020)

I do agree that analogies to war have been overworked and overused until all meaning is either lost or, at the very least, obfuscated. As a combat vet, (twice over) I am truly weary of hearing, "The War On _issue du jour._" At most, people who have experienced warfare are but 3% of society. _Fighting to find a vaccine_? Fine.

Words have meaning. No one is (ostensibly) more aware of this than a bunch of writers. I get weary of people saying that _x, y or z,_ is like being raped. The word _rape_ is thrown around by those with absolutely no understanding of the horror of that particular crime. I have a friend of mine who has been a victim of it, and the glib way that people use the word just makes her skin crawl.

Honestly, I would far prefer if people used, "The fight against ________," whether it's cancer, terrorism, human trafficing, pollution, or female genital mutilation. _War_ implies something far, far different. I suppose it's a natural progression as people have an increasingly tenuous grasp on the English language, regardless of nation or continent. When nuance is lost, words become something akin to cudgels rather than paintbrushes.


----------



## Periander (Jun 2, 2020)

Someone told me that my writing was "nice" the other day.

I hate the word "nice" - I'd rather someone told me that my writing sucked!  "Nice" implies mediocrity, which to my mind is worse than writing terrible stuff because at least _that_ means I'm putting everything out there and taking creative risks.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 3, 2020)

Periander said:


> Someone told me that my writing was "nice" the other day.
> 
> I hate the word "nice" - I'd rather someone told me that my writing sucked!  "Nice" implies mediocrity, which to my mind is worse than writing terrible stuff because at least _that_ means I'm putting everything out there and taking creative risks.



Language, of course, changes and develops all the time, and there have always been those who fight against that wanting to retain the 'original meaning' of words, (A meaning which is usually not the original one at all). When I was young 'Nice' was commonly one of those words, people hated it being used to mean something like 'pleasant', insisting it could only mean 'exact' or 'precise', as in a 'Nice argument'. Some ways this thread is certainly on a loser, the language has never taken much notice of prescriptive pedants.


----------

